# Go Launcher Ex - Change the Look of the Fire Home Page - No Rooting Required (MERGED)



## Meemo

Just saw an article about changing the "home page" of your Fire, no rooting required, by using an app that's in the Amazon App store.

http://www.teleread.com/paul-biba/change-the-app-launcher-on-your-kindle-fire/

"The best article on modifiyintg your Kindle Fire that I've seen is the one just published in Liliputing. In it they tell you how to change the Amazon launcher and use a more "standard" Android one - Go Laucher EX, for example. I just did this and now my Fire looks almost the same as my Droid Bionic. Took one minute and it's really neat. Take a look at the article http://liliputing.com/2011/11/how-to-sideload-apps-even-the-android-market-on-the-amazon-kindle-fire.html :

OK, now you have all the information you need to install third party apps that aren't available in the App Store - but here's something you may not have realized. That Amazon book case that greets you every time you turn on the tablet? It's just an app called a Launcher.

If you'd rather have a different launcher that looks more like the Android interface seen on most phones and tablets, you can do that. You don't even need to venture outside the Amazon Appstore.

All you need to do is download a free app called GO Launcher EX. 

Once it's installed you can tap the home button on your Kindle Fire and choose between the Amazon launcher and the GO Launcher. You can also choose a default action so that you'll never have to see the default launcher again if you don't want to."

I actually tried this, and decided I'm fine with the Fire as it is (maybe I'd like the GO Launcher better with some tweaking of the settings), but those who are used to Android might want to give this a try to make it look more like their other devices - or those who aren't liking the Carousel. 

Amending this (1/24/12) to add that I'm using GO Launcher EX as my default launcher these days - keeps my apps organized (Amazon & net-based apps on one page, games on another, book/magazine/reading apps on another, grandkids' apps on another, etc, etc). It isn't available for the Fire in the Amazon store any more, but it is available from getjar.com.

http://www.getjar.com/mobile/167688/go-launcher-ex-for-amazon-kindle-fire/?ref=0&lvt=1327465846&sid=qt5d5071ei7ch4d&c=4ch0ylq99gtxg1ds13&lang=en

Or the 1mobile store: http://www.1mobile.com/go-launcher-ex-86836.html

I actually put both the getjar & 1mobile store apps on my Fire so that I can easily download apps straight to the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Meemo. . .I went ahead and made your link a KB picture link. . . . .

I don't have a problem with the Carousel but this does look to be a work around for those who have concerns.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I tried it and ended up with a blank screen with no apps.  I had to swoosh around to find my apps and COULD NOT find my books!  I couldn't find settings.  About all I figured out was how to rearrange my apps.  Help?


----------



## trastan

This is really cool. I love Amazon's interface (and I'm not interested in having a useless phone icon), so I'll be staying with the official look, but it's great that this is possible, at least to an extent. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Meemo

CrystalStarr said:


> I tried it and ended up with a blank screen with no apps. I had to swoosh around to find my apps and COULD NOT find my books! I couldn't find settings. About all I figured out was how to rearrange my apps. Help?


I just posted to another thread, here's some of what I figured out after playing with it a bit:

As far as GO Launcher app goes, if you touch & hold on the screen when it's up, you can select the applications, etc, to show on your home screen. I know on my Nook Color I put all my book apps on one page, all the games on another page, etc. You have 5 pages, and can add or delete blank pages & swipe back and forth to see different pages. You can swipe to each of the pages and press & hold to add apps, shortcuts, widgets, etc to that particular page (you get a menu).

Click on the little "4 squares in a square" icon at the bottom and you see a list of all your apps.

As I've sat here trying to figure it out I'm starting to like it a bit more - you can organize your apps by page, you don't have the carousel...I didn't much care for the GO Launcher app at first, but now I just might have a decision to make. One thing I don't like is that the font under the icons is too big to show the entire name of some of the apps. Haven't figured out how to change that.

Good point about the books, though - I'd assumed they were in the Amazon Kindle app, but apparently not, that app won't open. Could be a deal killer - will have to investigate that one...


----------



## copperclad

Hi Meemo
Great link , thanks for posting


----------



## Jeansaint

I love the Fire so far but I don't like the carousel so I downloaded and installed the Go Launcher and after tweaking it, I really like it. It took a little time to figure out how to set things the way I like but once I had it setup, I like it much better than the Fire standard look. I found out that I could take the icons for the phone and other useless ones and change them to better icons and point them to real programs so that they actually open to a real app when I click on them.
If you hold your finger down on a blank area of the home screen in the Go launcher, and click applications, it lets you add that app to the screen. If you hold your finger down on an icon, you can replace the icon with a different one. The only issue I have so far is that there seems to be no way to put individual books on the screen but I added the Kindle Launcher app to the home screen and clicking on that opens the original Fire screen with all my books, etc. My only real beef with the app is that the icons are really small but I assume there is a way to make them bigger but I haven't been playing with the settings that long.

This setup reminds me more of the Ipad in that you can swipe between several screens and lay out your icons like a regular PC desktop rather than the carousel look.


----------



## Lisa M.

I'm playing around with this as well, I've got a CalenGoo widget on the Home Screen at the bottom, it's awesome!

Question - on the default Fire launcher, if you were watching a TV series, say Doctor Who Season 2, that icon would show up in the carousal and you could pin it to your favorites, so you could go directly to that season and pick up where you left off. As opposed to going through the Amazon video player and finding it through there.

I would like to be able to do that with Go Launcher but cannot figure out how - when I press and hold on the screen, the "Add to screen" box comes up and one of the choices is "Shortcut" which I figured was the way to go. But when I choose it, the "Add to screen" box disappears, and nothing else happens. 

Has anyone played with this enough to know how to make shortcuts, or how to pin things like I'm talking about above?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeansaint

That's the one thing with the Go launcher that I haven't figured out yet either. I would love to add shortcuts to my current book or video to the screen and just delete it when finished. It makes sense that a shortcut should be the way to go but I am stumped as well right now. Anyone figured this out yet?


----------



## Lisa M.

Jeansaint said:


> That's the one thing with the Go launcher that I haven't figured out yet either. I would love to add shortcuts to my current book or video to the screen and just delete it when finished. It makes sense that a shortcut should be the way to go but I am stumped as well right now. Anyone figured this out yet?


Ok is it bad that I'm relieved to have someone else stumped by this? I'm fairly computer savvy so I was getting very frustrated LOL!


----------



## Jeansaint

Lol, don't feel bad as I am a Helpdesk Administrator and deal with these issues all day long at work and I am stumped. As we know in IT though, you don't have to know everything, you just have to know how to find the answer. Google is my friend  
Give me a little while and time to play with the app and I may figure it out. I will post it if I do.


----------



## Lisa M.

Great minds  I am doing the same. While watching Bones


----------



## monkeyluis

I don't mind the home screen really.  But I guess it's nice to have the option.


----------



## Seamonkey

I pinned favorite sites..  Kindleboards and TVClubhouse to favorites, but neither one would launch when I tried to use them.  I feel like I'm missing something, maybe not closing out the browser after I'm done using.  I did find out at one place where to clear history and did that.


----------



## jd78

I've played around with Go Launcher, ADWLauncher, and a few others on my phone. I think some of them are really nice, but I actually like the Fire home screen and UI. I enjoy that my device doesn't look like another android tablet. I wouldn't mind the Carousel having some sort of edit feature, but without it I still think it's great.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I played with this earlier and took it off because I didn't like the little icons on the bottom... Knowing I can change them makes a big difference. I think I will play with it tomorrow and see what I can come up with... I really dislike the carousel. Actually I take that back, I like the idea of the carousel, but only if I can customize it (delete things and make it show only items on the device)


----------



## CegAbq

I'm going to try this out. I don't mind the carousel - except that when I've been showing it to friends yesterday & today, I really dislike having that "indiscrete" book (or whatever) that I was last looking at pop up BIG, FRONT, & CENTER  
So I'd love to find an alternative & this sounds like it will be a good one.


----------



## Meemo

Jeansaint - thanks so much for the hint about putting the Kindle Launcher app on the screen!  That's totally fixed the biggest issue I had with the Go Launcher (not being able to get to the Kindle library easily) I might just be keeping GO Launcher as my default home screen now that I've got the Kindle Launcher as one of my 5 shortcut icons down at the bottom of the screen.  Nice having all the game apps on one screen, all the book & office-type apps on another, etc.


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I played with this earlier and took it off because I didn't like the little icons on the bottom... Knowing I can change them makes a big difference. I think I will play with it tomorrow and see what I can come up with... I really dislike the carousel. Actually I take that back, I like the idea of the carousel, but only if I can customize it (delete things and make it show only items on the device)


I ended up with FB, Apps Drawer, Kindle Launcher, email and Amazon apps across the bottom. That'll probably change as I use it more, but that's where I'm starting.

And I agree, I'd much rather have just the items I've used on the Fire in the Carousel - not what other folks on my account have done (again - the trashy romances! - I've read my share, but some of the covers on these...bodice rippers are campy, these are just...eek!) Time for a little Feedback.


----------



## puglover333

Does anyone know how to make the icons bigger on the GO launcher?


----------



## Jeansaint

I am still trying to figure that out but I did find a setting called icon grid size in Go launcher preferences that will re-arrange how the icons are laid out on the screen and allow for more icons. I went with custom grid size of 6X6 and it organizes them all in the top left corner. I like that look better but its definitely a matter of preference.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jeansaint said:


> I am still trying to figure that out but I did find a setting called icon grid size in Go launcher preferences that will re-arrange how the icons are laid out on the screen and allow for more icons. I went with custom grid size of 6X6 and it organizes them all in the top left corner. I like that look better but its definitely a matter of preference.


Where did you find the custom grid? I looked for it and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Lisa M.

Alice Coyl said:


> Where did you find the custom grid? I looked for it and can't seem to find it.


When you are in Go Launcher mode, press the lower center icon, square with three horizontal lines. Then:

Preferences
Screen Settings
Grid Size

Then you can choose what's listed or make a custom grid.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lisa M. said:


> When you are in Go Launcher mode, press the lower center icon, square with three horizontal lines. Then:
> 
> Preferences
> Screen Settings
> Grid Size
> 
> Then you can choose what's listed or make a custom grid.


Thank you so much.


----------



## plwebb

I like it a lot but like someone else mentioned I can't find my books. So I'll use the normal home screen until I can get that figured out.


----------



## krm0789

If you select the GoLauncher as the default, is there an easy way to undo that?


----------



## Meemo

plwebb said:


> I like it a lot but like someone else mentioned I can't find my books. So I'll use the normal home screen until I can get that figured out.


I "fixed" that by flipping back and forth between GO Launcher for most things and (Kindle) Launcher for when I want to open a Kindle book or see the Carousel for some reason- it's an app called Launcher, Kindle is written in the square icon for it, and I made it one of my favorites at the bottom of GO Launcher if I want to get to it quickly. My apps are better organized in GO Launcher. And any time I go back to Home, I get the option of which to use.


----------



## Jeansaint

Sorry I didn't get back to answer the grid question but it looks like several other people already have. As far as not being able to find the books on the Go Launcher, add the Kindle Launcher application to your dock at the bottom or to the home screen and it will take you right to the books and the Kindle Fire home screen.


----------



## Lisa M.

krm0789 said:


> If you select the GoLauncher as the default, is there an easy way to undo that?


Press the icon in the middle of the bottom of the page, looks like a a square with three horizontal lines. Select "Preferences" and then choose "Exit Go Launcher EX" and "Ok"


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I'm happy now. Much better with Go Launcher instead of the carousel/bookshelves. I have the Kindle Launcher saved on my dock, and have pages for, reading apps, movie/music apps, games, and utilities. Plus I added a few widgets to my home page. 

I'll use the Favorite shelves just for my books. Current and up next. (I also saved the Go Launcher icon on the shelf so I can bounce back and forth between the 2. 

Much, much, much better.


----------



## krm0789

Lisa M. said:


> Press the icon in the middle of the bottom of the page, looks like a a square with three horizontal lines. Select "Preferences" and then choose "Exit Go Launcher EX" and "Ok"


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Lisa M.

Luvmy4brats said:


> I also saved the Go Launcher icon on the shelf so I can bounce back and forth between the 2.


I did this as well, makes it very easy and is "almost perfect" 

Has anyone else put any widgets on the Go Launcher home screen? I have the CalenGoo Agenda widget up - it's so freakin' awesome! Since I changed the grid size to 6x6 I have enough room for the apps I want to show, then I put the widget on and resized it so it's on the bottom. I really love how my home page looks now.

And at some point when I was playing I got rid of that bottom row of icons, which is fine with me, I just have no idea how I did it!


----------



## Meemo

That's one thing I'm loving about the Fire - that they've left it open enough that we can customize it and make it work how we'd like.  Now if they'd just let us customize the Carousel a bit....


----------



## Eilene

When I go to apps...I can't get Go Launcher Ex. It will not come up on the app store!


----------



## CegAbq

Eilene said:


> When I go to apps...I can't get Go Launcher Ex. It will not come up on the app store!


Meemo's very first post in this thread has a link to the app in the Amazon market


----------



## teri

Eilene said:


> When I go to apps...I can't get Go Launcher Ex. It will not come up on the app store!


It isn't an option for the Fire on Amazon. You will have to sideload this app. I checked on my laptop and it shows it is okay for my G2 phone but not for the Fire.


----------



## Meemo

They've changed it, then   because I got mine from the Amazon App store.  You can find it other places, though.  I see it in Getjar and was able to download it direct to the Fire from there.


----------



## Lisa M.

Oh my, not in the Apps store anymore.  Interesting.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinLindsey

I had it on there last night, and it worked great. I was really tired, and for some reason I deleted it off the Fire last night. Think that I thought I was just disabling it or something... I went back to play with the app this morning and tried to put it back on the Fire and it wont install now.

It's in my list of apps on the Fire, but it wont download again.  _* stupid Amazon! *_

The app also downloaded to my cellphone at the same time I downloaded it for the Fire...Wondering if I can somehow sideload it with my computer if I can figure out how to connect my Fire to the computer. I tried that last night with my USB cord from the K3, and the computer wanted to load software, but I couldnt figure out what software it wanted to load.

If I can get it back on and use this app on the Fire, is that considered jailbreaking? Does it mess up the warranty?


----------



## corkyb

How do I put the Launcher as an app on my bottom shelf?  with the five apps?  Like Heather and others are talkiing about?


----------



## CegAbq

corkyb said:


> How do I put the Launcher as an app on my bottom shelf? with the five apps? Like Heather and others are talkiing about?


I think you long press one of the ones that you want to remove and then choose to change the source short cut


----------



## Eilene

Meemo said:


> They've changed it, then  because I got mine from the Amazon App store. You can find it other places, though. I see it in Getjar and was able to download it direct to the Fire from there.


I got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## CrystalStarr

This website http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/tips-and-tricks-speeding-up-silk.html#more is reporting that the makers of Go Launcher EX have disabled it. Anyone notice anything?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CrystalStarr said:


> This website http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/tips-and-tricks-speeding-up-silk.html#more is reporting that the makers of Go Launcher EX have disabled it. Anyone notice anything?


We've discussed in the other thread about changing your home screen that the app is no longer available through Amazon, but I was able to get it through GetJar to play with. And it still works.

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

Missed that, sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a problem, just that's how I knew about it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

What thread is it? I can't find it! I thought I read all of them! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll find it...

Here 'tis:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91946.msg1438379.html#msg1438379

Betsy


----------



## teri

Why would the developers disable their launcher for the fire?  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## ellesu

Betsy, while in Go Launcher EX I press the four squares on the bottom middle of the screen, then, every app I've downloaded appears.  Do you then just press and move/organize/delete apps to create pages (like I do on my Infuse)? 

I hope that question made sense....     Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  I'm not the Go Launcher Ex expert...I'm going to merge this with the other thread so that folks who know what they're doing can help!

Betsy


----------



## krm0789

ellesu said:


> Betsy, while in Go Launcher EX I press the four squares on the bottom middle of the screen, then, every app I've downloaded appears. Do you then just press and move/organize/delete apps to create pages (like I do on my Infuse)?
> 
> I hope that question made sense....  Thanks!


Press & hold in a blank spot on a page. You'll get an option to add an application, shortcut, widget, etc. If you select application, you'll get a list of all your apps. You can then check off every app you'd like on that page.

You can also change the five icons across the bottom. I left the four square thing-- I believe it's called the App Drawer-- for quick access to everything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What's with the Widgets?  I've tried to get a couple and nothing happens?

Betsy


----------



## ellesu

Thank you, krm! I figured there was a more efficient way to accomplish that.    

Betsy....you're an expert to me! ....shows my level of computer skills.


----------



## Lisa M.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What's with the Widgets? I've tried to get a couple and nothing happens?
> 
> Betsy


The only widget I've had success with is the CalenGoo widget, and I really love it. I'm not sure if you can put more than one on, would love to have the weather on there as well, but calender to me is more important.


----------



## kabloink

Meemo said:


> They've changed it, then  because I got mine from the Amazon App store. You can find it other places, though. I see it in Getjar and was able to download it direct to the Fire from there.


You also get it directly from the developers site. They are at version 2.66 which is newer than what's available at getjar.

http://golauncher.goforandroid.com/


----------



## Hoosiermama

Version 2.66 doesn't work on the Fire. I've had Go on my phone for about a year, and love it. Downloaded it for my Fire, and not much works with it. I wasn't able to get shortcuts or apps on the desktop, nor could I change any of the icons on the dock to call something different.

I wish they hadn't disabled it--it would be a nice alternative for the Fire. Personally, I like the carousel, so I'm not too bothered by it.


----------



## Meemo

The version in Getjar does work, though, so if there are folks who haven't gotten it and are interested, it's still available there.  GO Launcher EX is the one I used, not GO Launcher.  I use the Carousel more for when I'm showing people the Fire, and GO Launcher for when I'm looking for specific stuff.  Eventually I may just be using GO Launcher most of the time.  I haven't figured out how to change the "theme" (wallpaper) but I'm kinda okay using the Fire's wallpaper (or theme or whatever - the background pics) because it's kind of like having as hybrid.


----------



## kabloink

Hoosiermama said:


> Version 2.66 doesn't work on the Fire. I've had Go on my phone for about a year, and love it. Downloaded it for my Fire, and not much works with it. I wasn't able to get shortcuts or apps on the desktop, nor could I change any of the icons on the dock to call something different.
> 
> I wish they hadn't disabled it--it would be a nice alternative for the Fire. Personally, I like the carousel, so I'm not too bothered by it.


Your right. I never tried to add a shortcut using the shortcut option. Apparently, it doesn't work. I am able to add widgets, go widgets and application shortcuts using the add application option to the desktop.


----------



## Meemo

Hoosiermama said:


> Version 2.66 doesn't work on the Fire. I've had Go on my phone for about a year, and love it. Downloaded it for my Fire, and not much works with it. I wasn't able to get shortcuts or apps on the desktop, nor could I change any of the icons on the dock to call something different.
> 
> I wish they hadn't disabled it--it would be a nice alternative for the Fire. Personally, I like the carousel, so I'm not too bothered by it.


I'm not all that familiar with Android terminology - when you say change any of the icons on the dock, do you mean the ones that go across the bottom of the page? I think it was phone, contacts, maybe the app drawer? I changed those so that the 5 across are Facebook, Kindle Launcher, App Drawer, email & Aldiko - just had to press & hold on the icon & got the menu to "Edit dock shortcut" with options to "Change shortcut", "Choose icon" or "Change gesture response". But maybe we aren't talking about the same thing?


----------



## Hoosiermama

Yes, the dock is the four icons across the bottom, plus the app drawer. I could not get it to recognize when I would change the shortcut to a different app. It would just say application not found. I hope GO will develop a launcher for he Fire, but I doubt Amazon will encourage that.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq

I'm thinking that I would like to temporarily disable Go Launcher Ex, _*without removing it from my Fire*_, and just use the Carousel/stock home page for a while.
Can this be done?


----------



## Andra

Right now I have Go Launcher EX set as my default for my Home Screen.
You can change this by tapping the Menu button in the Options Bar at the bottom of the screen.
Then choose Settings.
Then choose Applications.
Mine is filtered by Running Applications.  Scroll down until you find Go Launcher EX and tap on it.
Near the bottom of the screen is a section called Launch by Default and it will say "You have selected to launch this application by default for some actions."  There is a button you can tap to Clear defaults.  Tap it.
Then if you press the Home button in the Options Bar you should be prompted which launcher you want to use.  If you check the box "Use by default for this action", then that program will be the one that fires when you press the Home button.  If you want to switch back and forth on a whim, don't check the box and you will be prompted each time.


----------



## CegAbq

Andra said:


> Right now I have Go Launcher EX set as my default for my Home Screen.
> You can change this by tapping the Menu button in the Options Bar at the bottom of the screen.
> Then choose Settings.
> Then choose Applications.
> Mine is filtered by Running Applications. Scroll down until you find Go Launcher EX and tap on it.
> Near the bottom of the screen is a section called Launch by Default and it will say "You have selected to launch this application by default for some actions." There is a button you can tap to Clear defaults. Tap it.
> Then if you press the Home button in the Options Bar you should be prompted which launcher you want to use. If you check the box "Use by default for this action", then that program will be the one that fires when you press the Home button. If you want to switch back and forth on a whim, don't check the box and you will be prompted each time.


Yay - thanks.


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> I'm thinking that I would like to temporarily disable Go Launcher Ex, _*without removing it from my Fire*_, and just use the Carousel/stock home page for a while.
> Can this be done?


I have the opposite problem. I'd set it to launch on the regular Fire home screen while I'm in the "demo phase" of owning it, and was just looking this morning for how to go back to giving me the option of how to launch, and I can't figure how to get back to that. Neither is showing that it's in default launcher mode, so I can't disable it. No matter, I suppose - I've got GO Launcher on the first row of my favorites, so it's simple enough to bump back & forth. And I'm still in the demo phase, really, whipping it out to show people who ask about it.


----------



## Andra

Meemo, which launcher comes up when you press the Home button on the Fire?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the Kindle launcher saved as the first app on my dock on the GO Launcher screen and the little Go Launcher icon is saved on my favorites bookcase on the Kindle Launcher. I have it set to go to the GO Launcher as default. 

I have several widgets on mine. Audible, Calengoo, goLauncher switches (love these) Weather and a few more. I downloaded Beautiful Widgets free from GetJar and also some of the Go Launcher widgets.


----------



## Lisa M.

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have the Kindle launcher saved as the first app on my dock on the GO Launcher screen and the little Go Launcher icon is saved on my favorites bookcase on the Kindle Launcher. I have it set to go to the GO Launcher as default.
> 
> I have several widgets on mine. Audible, Calengoo, goLauncher switches (love these) Weather and a few more. I downloaded Beautiful Widgets free from GetJar and also some of the Go Launcher widgets.


What are "switches?" I'm going to go take a look at Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## luvmy4brats

A switch is a quick way to change the brightness, connect to wifi, lock the rotation... That sort of thing. Instead of having to tap the settings wheel, I just have the buttons on my home screen.


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> Meemo, which launcher comes up when you press the Home button on the Fire?


It's the regular Kindle Launcher now.


----------



## Andra

Meemo said:


> It's the regular Kindle Launcher now.


Then it is basically the same thing but the app to check is called Launcher. Mine only showed when I went into Settings - Applications and told it to show me all of them.


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> Then it is basically the same thing but the app to check is called Launcher. Mine only showed when I went into Settings - Applications and told it to show me all of them.


Eureka! Got it - thanks!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I get it but I can't find Go Launcher Switches at getjar!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Someone Nameless said:


> I get it but I can't find Go Launcher Switches at getjar!


You don't get those at Getjar. After you have Go Launcher installed on your Fire, press and hold your Home Screen until you got a pop-up. Select Go Launcher widgets. You'll get another pop-up that has a list of widgets to choose from... Select the Store.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ahh, thanks!


----------

